# Ragdoll - Full time work



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

I really want a ragdoll. Been looking for a while now. And read up a lot about the breed. What's putting me off is the nature of these cats. I only want one cat, but work full time. Spend almost every evening at home, and home nearly every weekend.

I have been told that my life style won't suit a ragdoll. My question is, surely a cat is a cat and they sleep nearly all day anyway. And all my attention would be given to the little chap when I got home. I'm not looking at getting a Kitten. As I know that wouldn't be fair. 

Can anyone please give me some advise.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd just like to point out I'm not a cat novice either. Had cats my whole life. But just normal moggies. Fancied something a bit different.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cats generally are fine by themselves, as long as there is plenty of things to keep them entertained and a cat tree or something. As you know, it will probably just sleep most of the day anyway and then will appreciate the time it spends with you on an evening and at the weekend! 

Obviously it would be nice for it to have a friend but some cats do like to be on their own anyway. I would say go for it...it goes to show how much you car by checking this point out first anyway so im sure you woidl do your best!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Siamese renowned for craving company and whilst it isn't every day there is nobody home I think even if it were everyday he would be fine. When I am home during the day he mostly sleeps unless I am busy doing something in which case he has to come and interfere. The evenings are the time he wakes up for play and snuggles and then sleeps with us all night so he gets tons of attention.

I started leaving him on his own during the day when he was a kitten. He was kept in his safe room with plenty of toys, beds and a food timer and it worked out fine.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Excellent choice of cat BTW  I have a Ragdoll male who is totally content on his own,infact I am fairly certain he would not be a happy boy if he had to share.
I am around most days but I don't think he would be too upset on his own ,that said obviously not all cats are the same.
Deciding on having a slightly older cat rather than a kitten should also make a difference as they tend to be a bit more able to occupy themselves .When the time comes you could try one of the Ragdoll Rescue's who often have some older cats looking for new homes.Good luck , please stick around and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey and welcome to our forums. I have a Ragdoll and a moggie and I can see some difference in behaviour. I work from home so can observed my cats a lot  I've noticed my Daisy (Ragdoll) is more like a dog and more actively seeks my attention to play games and interact with me. But both kitties simply love cat-human interactions.

If you want a Ragdoll would you consider a young cat rather than a kitten? A kitten ideally needs to be fed more frequently and needs company. Btw, last year I met a lovely lady -Dawn Davies - who runs a Ragdoll Rescue 
Ragdoll Rescue | Ragdoll Cats Rescue

And I just can't help but comment on a statement "surely a cat is a cat and they sleep nearly all day" :biggrin: Yes they do but IMO cats sleep a lot too when they are bored. So no excuses  We have an assortment of toys and scratching posts and I play with my Ragdoll and my moggie at least twice a day.

So what do you think?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't comment particularly on Ragdolls because the only thing I know about them is how beautiful they are 

As a cat breeder, I always feel very torn about this. I don't go out to work and, as such, am here pretty much all of the time. I'm not entirely sure how much kittens actually miss me when I'm not around - probably not much because they have the company of their litter mates and/or mother.

It is clear though how highly sociable kittens are and how they hate being left alone. There are always occasions when, naturally, I have one kitten still to be homed and they always intensely dislike (the racket they make tells me as much!) being left alone in a room or finding themselves alone even when doors are left open and will constantly seek out my company around the house; even when sleeping and wanting to be sat on/with someone.

All that has made me reluctant over the years to sell kittens to homes where there are no other animals and an owner who is out at work for a long day. So I actively pick and choose homes with families/children, people who need to be out for a shorter day, retired or where someone is at home most days.

I know it's difficult because, let's face it, kittens aren't kittens for long and as adults will tend to sleep most of their day, reserving the bulk of their awake time for evenings when the owner is home.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Why not get two kittens? Then when you are out all day they will at least have the company of each other. Especially if you plan on having house cats


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks all for advise so far. I have pretty much everything already.I have a cat tree and plenty of toys to to keep him/her entertained. Water fountain timed food dispenser.

I think my previous moggie had some ragdoll in him. As his behaviour was very much like the ragdolls I've been reading about. He never showed any signs of stress. Once a routine is in place I think it'll be fine. If I decide to get one I am planning on taking a week off work, just to help him/her settle in.

I have already looked at Ragdoll rescue. Spoke to a lady at the Supreme cat show at NEC last year about it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Shame you wasn't interested in 2 adult Ragdolls as I know of somebody needing to rehome theirs, 5 years old and in Cheltenham, they are asking a donation of £100 to the right home.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey NateAB, Ragdolls are forever young  I adopted Daisy last January and she'll be 9 yrs old next week. She has as much energy as any kitten! And she even taught my old boy Leo (13.5 yrs old) how to play a few games.

So I'm not trying to change your mind in case your heart is set on getting a kitten. But if your heart is open to adopting an adult Raggie ... then ... speak to catcoonz :biggrin:


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't want a kitten. I said that in original post. Wouldn't be fair being left all day on their own. So i am looking for a adult ragdoll. Blue or lilac point preferably. 

catcoonz, Can you please direct me to your friend selling theirs. I didn't really want two. But it doesn't hurt to have a look.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ragdoll colours are Blue and the other Red.

They would be rehomed together though as they have never been apart.

Can you get to 26 posts then message me as I cant put personal details on the forum.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just emailed the owner for you.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I reckon buy two - company for each other - maybe a ragdoll and a Moggie if y were concerned about the grooming aspect / time to do it etc

Funny how with the longhair pedigrees it seems the more you pay for them the harder work and more expensive they are! I got a Persian a few weeks ago and love him to bits - but moggies at a lot less work in terms of grooming - not to mention the brown stained fur, goopy eyes, potential allergies, higher vet bills 

it's hard to get my head around the fact he was bred ,to be like that - eyes and face that mean he has the eye problems, the higher risk for anaesthetic (flat face), higher risk of allergies and stomach upsets - you'd thnk pedigree cats owjod have FEWER problems than moggies BECAUSE they've been specially bred with close attention to breed lines and genetics. Weird.

Anyhow - one thing better than a new kitten is two of them!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Ragdoll colours are Blue and the other Red


Red? Aww they are so stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

MM88 .... to be honest I find long hair cats easier to groom than shorthair domestic cats.

I have found diet does play a part in the cats coats, well for my own anyway, mine don't matt and I only groom them once a week with a slicker brush, doesn't take long to do.

I spend more time grooming shorthair than I do longhair.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> MM88 .... to be honest *I find long hair cats easier to groom than shorthair domestic cats.*
> I have found diet does play a part in the cats coats, well for my own anyway, mine don't matt and I only groom them once a week with a slicker brush, doesn't take long to do.
> 
> I spend more time grooming shorthair than I do longhair.


Also long hair is a lot easier to remove from clothes/furnishings,sandwiches etc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is so much easier to remove long hair from my coffee  shorthair is hard work.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have a chat to different breeders, they know their cats best and what would suit them. Some retired breeding cats would do best in a single cat home, while others will require a companion.



NateAB said:


> My question is, surely a cat is a cat


It's clear you've never owned an Ocicat


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mightymouse Ragdolls are semi long haired and to be honest Bea doesn't Matt at all. Her fur is like silk, the brush just glides through it. I only brush her every now and then, and mostly because she loves it so much. She's so low maintenance to groom. 

Dante on the other hand...well he's just Dante.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What area are you in, maybe somebody will know of just one Blue Ragdoll needing a home.


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

catcoonz: I'm in Gloucestershire area. But don't mind travelling.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey NateAB, I got my Ragdoll from Gloucestershire last January  Shall I ask this breeder if another of her lovely girls is ready to retire? I met them all and I think one was blue.


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> MM88 .... to be honest I find long hair cats easier to groom than shorthair domestic cats.
> 
> I have found diet does play a part in the cats coats, well for my own anyway, mine don't matt and I only groom them once a week with a slicker brush, doesn't take long to do.
> 
> I spend more time grooming shorthair than I do longhair.


i almost never groom my shorthair cats they don't need it. although my elderly cat of 15 plus years, i did brush her as she was getting slower on the whole grooming thing poor lass.

my persian hates being brushed, combed, or his eyes wiped (that needs done more than once a day). I've stopped grooming him every day - he prob does need it, as his tummy fur and under his arms does get a little knotty. but my 'coming after him' every day, is not helping him trust me too much. it leaves him angry.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens tend to want to be playing instead of the boring grooming session, have you tried brushing whilst your kitten is playing with a toy.

Kitten coats are harder work, I prefer adult coats.


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey NateAB, I got my Ragdoll from Gloucestershire last January  Shall I ask this breeder if another of her lovely girls is ready to retire? I met them all and I think one was blue.


Yes please. Going to look at one this afternoon. But would be interested all the same.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

NateAB said:


> Yes please. Going to look at one this afternoon. But would be interested all the same.


Exciting  

Hope all goes well


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

NateAB said:


> Yes please. Going to look at one this afternoon. But would be interested all the same.


Let us know how you get on, love seeing new additions, exciting! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Kittens tend to want to be playing instead of the boring grooming session, have you tried brushing whilst your kitten is playing with a toy.
> 
> Kitten coats are harder work, I prefer adult coats.


Lol oh he's, any brushing session is a play session as he alternates between fighting me and playing with whatever is coming towards him.

I'm sticking mainly to the soft brush now - the slicker one and de tangling comb is too rough on his delicate body. I'm making sure I spent a lot of time rushing under his chin so he learns to like it. Problem of course is that the longer Ito without using the othe ones, the more he will hate it when I do, as there willbe more knots!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MightyMouse88 said:


> i almost never groom my shorthair cats… they don't need it..


Coats vary so much, the breeds I own are very low shedding and require very little grooming, if any.
Other shorthairs have very plush coats and drop coat all over the place, BSH for instance shed a ton (at least in our weather). While some longhair breeds require less grooming than shorthairs.

Speak to your breeder about grooming your kitten, it sounds like some help is needed, or you could have some issues with matting when he's older and his coat changes.


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Just to let you all know. I'm picking up my new little mate on Tuesday. She's a 3 year 9 month old Blue point. Owner said she much prefers to be a single cat, getting all new owners attention.

Assembled cat tree from garage and got everything else set up today. So excited as she's absolutely beautiful.

Thanks so much for all the help and advise.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats and please stick around  I can't wait to see pics! What is this luck girl's name?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I know the Ragdoll you are getting, was she on pets4homes, if so and the same girl she is beautiful.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news   Congratulations! :thumbup:

What's her name? 

Looking forward to hearing all about her and seeing lots of photos


----------



## MightyMouse88 (Aug 20, 2014)

spotty cats said:


> Speak to your breeder about grooming your kitten, it sounds like some help is needed, or you could have some issues with matting when he's older and his coat changes.


i really don't want to bother her - she's in her 80s, was not in good health, hence why this was her last litter (after over 30 years of breeding) and her husband has since been hospitalized. I'm just going to build up his confidence and trust in me again and if he turns out to be a persian that will cope better with not being groomed and has to be shaved then i wont hesitate to do it. far rather he is happy and not stressed, than what his fur looks like


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> I think I know the Ragdoll you are getting, was she on pets4homes, if so and the same girl she is beautiful.


I saw her on preloved site. Here's a photo of her. Will get better one when i've picked her up.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah very pretty :001_tt1:

Daisy is my first ever Ragdoll and when I look into her blue eyes I just love her and forgive her for wake up calls at 6am :lol:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

She's lovely!!  I hope you'll be very happy together. Xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is very beautiful


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks again for your comments. She looks stunning in the flesh. 

Just wanted to ask a quick question about cat insurance. Had a quick look but can't see a section in this forum for it.

Just wanted some advise on best options to go for?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

oh she is beautiful! Cant wait to see more pics when you get her home!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

NateAB said:


> Thanks again for your comments. She looks stunning in the flesh.
> 
> Just wanted to ask a quick question about cat insurance. Had a quick look but can't see a section in this forum for it.
> 
> Just wanted some advise on best options to go for?


I have "life long" insurance cover with Pet Plan for Meeko my Raggie .
They have proved to be very reliable and pay out on claims very promptly.
Not sure just how you will stand with insurers re previous medical history,all previous illness etc must be declared before insuring as they will most likely not be covered in the future .
For the best advice have a look at this link compiled by a forum member Albert Ross , it will explain the minefield that pet insurance can be....Pet Insurance. Compare pet insurance policies from the major pet insurers and save money


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey NateAB, I bet you can't wait now to pick up your new friend. Hope all goes well tomorrow 

What sort of food has she been fed so far? Pardon my curiosity :blushing:


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey NateAB, I bet you can't wait now to pick up your new friend. Hope all goes well tomorrow
> 
> What sort of food has she been fed so far? Pardon my curiosity :blushing:


I can't wait. I know it's going to be a bit strange for her to start with, until she gets settled. but hopefully that won't take her too long.

She's not fussy about her food. But mainly has dried stuff. Going to cook some chicken tonight, as a special treat for her tomorrow to help her settle. Was going to go down the royal cain or Iams . Unless anyone can recommend any alternatives.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I would go for Royal Canin, Iams isnt very good food!

But i would try to get her to eat wet food also as its not good just to be on a dry food only diet really.


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

kellyrich said:


> I would go for Royal Canin, Iams isnt very good food!
> 
> But i would try to get her to eat wet food also as its not good just to be on a dry food only diet really.


I'm guessing this little ladies going to be getting quite a bit of chicken anyway!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

NateAB said:


> I'm guessing this little ladies going to be getting quite a bit of chicken anyway!


ha ha i think she is going to be spoiled! 

Give us an update when you get her home!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

NateAB said:


> I can't wait. I know it's going to be a bit strange for her to start with, until she gets settled. but hopefully that won't take her too long.


If possible perhaps ask whoever looks after her now to give you to take home your Ragdoll's favourite blanket or bed and a few toys. A familiar scent will help her feel more relaxed and comfortable in the new environment. You could confine her to just one room to start with (food bowls, water, and a litter tray in a different corner) and after 24 hrs let her explore some more. If she hides, let her be  Then let her approach you first 

Well my Daisy was on Royal Canine dry with her previous family. I transitioned her onto complete high meat content wet food. I got lots of great tips from PF members regarding nutrition. And I didn't have to spend a fortune, honestly. If you're curious about wet food options have a look at Zooplus 
Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey NateAB, how is it going? How is your new friend settling in?


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Alright thanks. Never easy while the new addition settles in. Old owner gave me her blanket and toys. So she has a safe spot under desk, which i where her blanket and new bed is for the time being. Shes eating, drinking, and using litter tray. Had a few brushes, which she loves, played and curled up next to me. Shes also decided i needed cleaning a few times. So all good signs.

Dont think shes a lap cat as at the moment she prefers to lay next to me. And she doesnt seem over keen on being picked up for cuddles. But that might change as she becomes more settled


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

NateAB said:


> Dont think shes a lap cat as at the moment she prefers to lay next to me. And she doesnt seem over keen on being picked up for cuddles. But that might change as she becomes more settled


Not a lap cat ...yet  I bet with all TLC you offer her she'll become one. Thanks for an update. Glad to hear things are going well. Have you discovered this really cool toy called Flying Frenzy? Have a peek on Amazon.

And can you tell us her name please


----------



## NateAB (Feb 13, 2015)

Will have a look at that toy then. I don't mind if she's not going to be a lap cat. My previous wasn't, as long as he was next to me on sofa or bed. But I do want to be able to pick her up and give her a cuddle. I'm sure it'll be ok in time. Had a slight improvement last night got up to about 5 seconds before the wriggling started.

Photo of her after brush yesterday.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww she looks pretty in blue :001_smile:

Chin up you're now owned by a Ragdoll so cuddles are on the agenda for sure!


----------



## Halo1 (May 22, 2014)

I have three Raggies. They sleep on our bed and my boy loves to get on my chest and purr in my face, love him so much, he's such a softie.
Keep us updated on the progress and hopefully some pics please.


----------

